# The worlds most expensive kitchen 1.6 million



## steeley (Nov 23, 2012)

Fiore di Crstallo Kitchen 




[/IMG]

The story can found here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2237468/Worlds-expensive-kitchen-1-6m-features-crystal-worktop-solid-copper-walls.html

Not my cup of tea, but when you that amount of cash.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> Not my cup of tea


This. Do not want.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 23, 2012)

I personally think that its hideous. Poor food.


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 24, 2012)

Cooks should design kitchens not "designers". IMHO a product of too much cash and not enough class.


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> Cooks should design kitchens not "designers". IMHO a product of too much cash and not enough class.



I think Mike 9 nailed it were are the burners I like Jon's dad kitchen better.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 24, 2012)

Redux. Only thing missing is a full set of Kramers.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 24, 2012)

If I feel under-dressed in my kitchen, something is not right. That money could have bought ten fabulous kitchens that people actually feel comfortable working and gathering in.

Stefan


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 24, 2012)

What a waste of time and resources. I've never heard of that so called 'celebrity chef' but if his advocation of this needless excess wasn't bad enough, his quote regarding white truffles in relation to this farce illustrates his utter lack of understanding the real value of ingredients, which to me is not based on their market price, but their importance in balancing and defining a dish as a whole.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Meh, hard to get upset over this. So much extravagence in this world why get upset over this. Thanks for the post though!


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow that is quite a kitchen and story. I would rather have Nathan Myrvold's kitchen.


----------



## echerub (Nov 24, 2012)

The kitchen doesn't look so great to me. I just feel like I'm looking at a little store somewhere, not a "wow, that's fantastic!" kind of kitchen.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 24, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Wow that is quite a kitchen and story. I would rather have Nathan Myrvold's kitchen.



+1


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 24, 2012)

It has a bit more room than my 'kitchen' in Seoul. Plus, I reckon if you ditch the chandelier and special glass island bit, oh, and install a jukebox in the corner, it might be nice.


----------



## scott6452 (Nov 24, 2012)

Although it would make the task of explaining why you have such expensive knives a whole lot easier!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 24, 2012)

I like it. Needs gas burners though.


----------



## jayhay (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it just me, or does 1.6m sound a bit low for THE worlds most expensive kitchen. And it does look like dog ****.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2012)

$1.6 sounds low to me too, Jay.

I don't care for the final product one bit, but interesting story.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I am sure there are more expensive kitchens out there. A good chunck of the 1.6 mil comes for $700,000 for copper cabinets. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2012)

Copper seem like a really sensible choice for the cabinets as far as maintenance is concerned. Less expensive than gold, too.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 25, 2012)

Personally, I would want my copper-plated walls to be damascus. Not sure if I would patina, though.


----------



## stphntrjllo (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe for the homecook but I know the kitchen I work in cost bout 13 mill


----------

